# Pet travel



## farley (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm hoping to move from Vancouver to France in October with my 12 year old medium-sized dog and would be interested in any advice from those who have flown with pets. Are some airlines better than others?


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

If you haven't already done so, you may want to take a look at the France Forum - there have been quite a few threads on the subject of moving pets over there...and yes, there do seem to be significant differences among airlines.

Good luck with the move.


----------

